# Vista + Leopard Networking



## dledbetter (Jul 10, 2008)

(Didn't know if this should go in Mac Support or the Networking Support. Sorry if this is in the wrong spot.)

Hi I recently got a macbook and I have been trying to set it up with my home network. The network consists of a cable modem connected to a Linksys Wireless Router. My Vista PC is connected to the router, and my printer is connected via USB to my Vista computer. Pretty standard stuff. What I am trying to accomplish is that the Vista and Mac computers can see each other on the network. Thus far, I have achieved only half of that. The Vista computer can see the Mac in the network, and can access the files, but the Mac does not see the Vista computer. I have successfully used Finder's "Connect to Server" command to find the Vista computer, but it is not actually found in the network. IE: There is no Network section in Finder. Besides being able to see the Vista computer on the network without having to use "Connect to Server" every time, I would like to use the Mac to print using the printer that is hooked up to my Vista PC. This probably should come hand-in-hand with adding the Mac to my home network. All in all, the Mac is able to connect to the router and go on the internet without a hitch. It's just that it doesn't notice my Vista computer that is on my network also. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

It probably should have gone to networking but it's fine here too. Have you set the printer you want to share to be shared? If you right click on the printer you can see the properties. Do you run leopard?


----------



## dledbetter (Jul 10, 2008)

I have shared the printer through Vista, and yes, I am running Leopard 10.5.5


----------



## spike129 (Dec 12, 2007)

You need to turn on smb sharing in the system prefs page. Do you have a workgroup? Here are the instructions: 
Open System Preferences>>Enter Workgroup>>OK>>Apply>>RESTART>>

Then after restart: Open System Preferences>>Print & Fax>>Click on the + under the list of printers>>
Go to Windows under the bar at the top>>find your workgroup>>Click on your computer>>click the printer you want to use and hit "ADD" then you should be able to print through the wireless.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You don't need to restart the Mac after changing the network preferences. THe changes that need to be made for the Mac to see the Windows PC need to be done under Windows. Which version of Vista do you have?


----------



## dledbetter (Jul 10, 2008)

I have tried to add the mac to my workgroup, but I still can't print. I am running vista ultimate sp1


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What printer is it?


----------



## dledbetter (Jul 10, 2008)

It;s an Hp Deskjet


----------



## Zydecokid (Jan 15, 2010)

I also am trying to add an iMac to a Vista network, but can't seem to get it to go. I can see the iMac on the Vista PC, but not the other way around. I am trying to add a printer, but nothing works. I am sharing my printers on the PC network and my PC laptop uses them fine, but I can't even locate them on the iMac.

Any suggestions? I found one forum that said to use an SMB protocol on the iMac, but I can't find one on the PC. Does it even have one? I have already joined the proper network on the PC, but no network shows up in the "Finder" view on the iMac.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

SMB is the Windows networking, so it's automatic on the PCs. You have to tell the Mac to use it. But first things first, is the printer connected to a PC, and if so, is it set up to be shared? Also, file sharing must be turned on in Vista. If so, do all the accounts on the Windows PC have passwords? Once all those are yes, then you click on the Go menu in the Finder and select Connect to Server. Click the browse button and then you should see the Workgroup name. Open that, then select the PC the printer is on, then enter in the user name and password of the Windows account, not the Mac account. When asked, tell it to remember in Keychain, or make sure that there is a check mark next to the option in the login window. Now you can open the System Preferences and add a printer, there should be an icon at the top of the add printer window named Windows. Again select the workgroup, then the computer and the printer, again entering in the Windows account information, telling it to remember, and you should be good to go.


----------

